# Jay Ungar



## neofite (Feb 19, 2017)

I was recently introduced to "Ashokan Farewell" (



) written by Jay Ungar. It is one of the few pieces of recent years to which I have taken an immediate liking, without having to listen to it over and over again to try to force myself to appreciate it as I do with much other modern music.

Apparently "Ashokan Farewell" was used as the theme song for a public television series about the American Civil War, so many TC readers in the U.S. should be quite familiar with it. However, I did a Google search of the TC website and found only a very few and very brief references to it.

One question. Was this piece a "one-hit wonder" (https://www.talkclassical.com/53467-composers-one-hit-wonders.html), or did Ungar compose others just as beautiful but which did not become well known because they were not used in popular television shows?


----------

